# Freedom Fighter eats Syrian soldier's heart



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Here is a link explaining how a Syrian rebel extracted and consumed the heart of a Syrian soldier. I certainly do not believe we should be involved in any way in any country's civil war. The rebels are comprised of everything from foreign fighters, Taliban, Al Qaeda, mercenaries and locals. This is an atrocity and an abhorrent act. When you see this is it any wonder the civilized world relegates this entire class of fighter to the ranks of animals? Sure, US soldiers have committed atrocities too Me Li and Abu Graihb just to name a couple. We don't do these things as a matter of policy though, they are exceptional and punished.

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Compared to the atrocities the Nazis committed, these guys are amateurs. Go read "The Scourge of the Swastika" sometime, you'll see what I mean....

If the people in this region were not sitting on oil the British needed to run their warships back in the early 1900s when they converted from coal to oil fired engines, these people would still be fighting each other with knives and swords and spears while riding camels and horses. 

The British brought in electricity and running water, to people who spent the majority of their time cutting stones to build dwellings and fighting the neighboring tribe over honor slights.... 

Westerners rescued them from the backwards lives they lived previously, and now Westerners have the barbarism of tribal and religious sectarian violence to deal with as their societies clash.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Maybe we should mind our own business. Maybe all this 'development' isn't really what these nations need. Maybe we don't need all of it either.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

there is something to be said for the Monroe Doctrine


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

We have strayed from that quite a bit. Then again, domestically, Citizens United seems quite un-American. I don't recognize us any more.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

All we have to do is look at why Israel bombed Syria. Asaad and the rebels are BOTH BAD. It doesnt matter who wins. They are both bad radical Muslims. Al Quaida backs the rebels,and Assad is a tyrannical dictator. Bomb the whole ****ing bunch. We would be fools to help either side. Let them wipe each other out. But my guess is that Obummer will help the rebels, his Al Quaida brothers.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Like I said, we should mind our own business.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

We should send a message to the world; We are not going to bother you and you had BETTER NOT bother us. End of dialogue.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Scotty12 said:


> We should send a message to the world; We are not going to bother you and you had BETTER NOT bother us. End of dialogue.


That's the way we used to be.
Walk softly and carry a big stick.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

If it wasn't proven that cannabalism among humans causes mental illness plus risk of disease transmission, I would eat the heart of my enemies just for shock value. That and it might taste good.

But as far as our domestic policy, we are far less domestic, and far too involved in policy. I don't understand why we continue to borrow money to provide aid to countries and people which hate us. \
Then we say we don't have funding to take care of our own damn people!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> ..I certainly do not believe we should be involved in any way in any country's civil war..


I agree, in most squabbles let them fight it out til there's just one faction left standing.
I don't hold with NATO peacekeeping forces because they just keep the factions apart like a boxing referee calling "break" and serve no useful purpose. 
But if one side asks for our military help it might be worth considering getting involved if there's something in it for us, like cutting an oil deal after its over.
_"In war, one has neither friends nor enemies, only interests"- Winston Churchill_


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> ..I don't understand why we continue to borrow money to provide aid to countries and people which hate us..


Yes the west pumps billions into hostile regimes as foreign aid (bribes) to try to keep them sweet towards us but all it does is make them hate us a little bit less.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

We wouldn't be putting money into many of these regimes, if it wasn't major corporate interests were involved. We get it into our heads that we are fighting for 'freedom' or 'religion' or some other pie-eyed ideal, when in fact, we are fighting for a corporate profits and assets. I am tired of this. I almost lost my son in Iraq to an IED, and my daughter is facing her third tour to Afghanistan. 

WWII was different, and I agree there are times when we must go to war. 

I'm not a free trade person, either. All these trade agreements were disaster for us, and for the people who now do the work who must endure almost slave-like labor conditions. I don't think globalization of the economy to this extent is a reasonable idea. 

I think we need to stay out of regional conflicts. We are not the world police.

I know this book is written by a 'liberal', but if you haven't read Shock Doctrine it is an interesting concept to examine if you can get past your bias as to who wrote it.


----------



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

Scotty12 said:


> We should send a message to the world; We are not going to bother you and you had BETTER NOT bother us. End of dialogue.


And we will do through YouTube.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

This guy is supposed to be a staunch Muslim would he still be upset if we offered him some bacon?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There are times, I think, that we should intervene. (Rwanda comes to mind) but I think Israel can take care of itself and the rest of the middle eastern countries should just kill each other off. It is hard for me to sympathize with the refugees. Tomorrow's terrorists in my book.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I sympathize with the refugees tremendously. I feel awful for them. I feel awful for the 1227 people crushed to death in Bangladesh too. I feel so badly, I don't want to buy cheap clothes from Walmart. I feel for all these people. I could be one of them struggling to survive in some repressive country that doesn't give a rip about life. Just about every regime in the Middle East is repressive and cruel. Bangladesh, China, Cambodia etc in the Far East are also bad. Free trade hasn't worked one iota to increase freedom or bring about democracy there. It never was about that. It was about exploiting poor people for labor and making a huge profit. Those in control are still tribal and want to remain tribal. They are also corrupt crooks. It's a shame for those who are educated and want a higher living standard. They are forced to emigrate. If they can't get out, their lives will be awful.

I am done sending kids to the Middle East, for what? We have sent 2 and had 3 tours, one came back wounded and both have PTSD. We have a daughter who had yet one more tour to go. After that, I am done sending mine over there. We are not fighting for freedom or any ideals over there. I ask, who got rich off this war? When you can answer that, you know why we were there to begin with. 

I say bring back the draft so every one gets a chance to 'see the world'. If we had a draft, we would have fewer wars.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

From my family to yours: Thank you for your sacrifices and those of your kids. 

I agree. Reinstate the draft, but this time no exceptions. If your daddy is a Senator, you are in college, a conscientious objector, wealthy, male. female, doesn't matter. Strap on a rifle and go in harms way. I'll see you there.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I totally agree!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Not the draft - Mandatory enlistment straight out of high school. Enlist two years and get two years college paid for, three years gets three years college, etc. Keep the young buggers off the street and maybe knock some sense into them. I didn't enjoy my Air Force time but I will be the first to admit the time taught me a lot about myself and my capabilities.


----------

